# lloyds chemist tests accurate?



## Bailey2001 (May 11, 2009)

hiya, just been reading a few new posts and self testing kits etc including the one you have at lloyds etc etc

Im just wondering how accurate these are at all? i have read that someone was reading 11 but when actually took the test with the doc it was actually in the 7s.

One thing that is confusing me is, if you are in your 7's, would they rush you on to medication immediately or try to stabilise with diet and exercise? i know i was on the cusp with my test at the pharmacy at 7.2, so i was wondering if theres any chance at all of escaping the tablets?
thanks phil


----------



## C*5_Dodger (May 11, 2009)

Bailey2001 said:


> hiya, just been reading a few new posts and self testing kits etc including the one you have at lloyds etc etc
> 
> Im just wondering how accurate these are at all? i have read that someone was reading 11 but when actually took the test with the doc it was actually in the 7s.
> 
> ...


Dear Bailey2001,

Welome to the forums, I have read all the exellent advice you have been offered. We have a great bunch on this site. I can understand your confusion at the hand that fate has dealt you BUT you can take control of you destiny if you choose. Type 2 diabetes is essentially a failure to deal with blood sugar (glucose). I avoided medication by restricting carbohydrates, since they are turned to glucose before they enter your blood stream. I have a saying, repeated on this site ad nausium: If you don't put glucose (i.e. carbohydrate) into your body - how can you have high blood sugar? This ofcourse means exercising portion control in using cabohydrates and yes this means only having a baked potatoe only as a special teat! There a number of ways of keeping your blood sugar in check and they all centre on blood glucose testing. Have a look at the books thread for a book by Jenny Ruhl in which there is a protocol for working out which foods affect your blood sugar most - it is different for everyone. I have remained diet contolled for 15 years - after initially starting, then choosing to stop metformin.

Regards   Dodger


----------



## Caroline (May 11, 2009)

I use the pharmacy tests as a guide and if I need more reassurance go to my docotors.

At the risk of sounding cynical, many chemists offer tests because people oay to get them done and the chemist makes money. I'm sure they have some benefit, but you are better off going to your doctor.


----------



## Vanessa (May 11, 2009)

Bailey2001 - you would need to know whether the 11 reading was fasting or post meal nad the same for the one in the 7s to say if the Lloyds test was accurate or not.  Our self testing kits are generally a bit lower (.5 mmol) that the whole blood sample taken at the docs and are meant for indication

Whether or not you would be started on tablets at 7.2 is likely to depend on your individual circumstances as assessed by the doctor.  However, there has been publicity recently that people with Type 2 may be put onto medication too soon and not given enough chance to try the lifestyle changes first.  For me with an HbA1c of 11.2 and a fasting blood sugar in the teens then medication was started on diagnosis


----------

